# Which Cubing Youtube Channel is best?



## RubiksCubex (Feb 18, 2012)

Which of these youtube channels do you think is best?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Non of the above use Roux.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't like any of those but if I had to pick one I'd pick felik's because some of the example solves are useful.

My favourites would probably be biggreen's or Thom's because of a few specific videos; they don't have many.
Or cornelius dieckmann's because his turn style is lovely


----------



## jla (Feb 18, 2012)

None of them, cyoubx and crazybadcuber are my favorites


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 18, 2012)

non of them I like desie37's channel. But out of those badmephisto cause hes helped my cubing tons!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 18, 2012)

MeMyselfAndPi... I learned how to solve 4x4 from him...


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow,this is a really,really hard choice,but I chose badmephisto because he has THE BEST tutorials ever and has helped me a lot in cubing.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 18, 2012)

I picked Thrawst, his videos always have quality content and I like his review style. A close second is badmephisto for obvious reasons.


----------



## Owen (Feb 18, 2012)

Thrawst has always been my favorite.


----------



## JackL (Feb 18, 2012)

Where's Monkeydude1313? He's pretty dang awesome.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 18, 2012)

JackL said:


> Where's Monkeydude1313? He's pretty dang awesome.


 
No.


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2012)

For me it would either be qqwerf2 or MichalHalczuk.



insane569 said:


> No.


 
Agreed.


----------



## JackL (Feb 18, 2012)

> No.





> Agreed.



Why's that? What's your opinion on him, and his videos?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> For me it would either be qqwerf2 or MichalHalczuk.


 
Why have I never seen you spell qqwref correctly? ;o


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2012)

JackL said:


> Why's that? What's your opinion on him, and his videos?



A long time ago he was cool but I dont like people who are done with cubing but dont want to admit it. 



Jaycee said:


> Why have I never seen you spell qqwref correctly? ;o


 
I actually never even knew it was spelled that way. LOL


----------



## JackL (Feb 18, 2012)

> A long time ago he was cool but I dont like people who are done with cubing but dont want to admit it.



Oh, that's why I think he's still cool. I'm still relatively new to the speedsolving scene, and youtube channels relating to cubing. Also, to increase my noobiness, how do i quote people properly? Like "Posted by Emolover" as well as what you just said.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 18, 2012)

Best in terms of what? Do we just pick a favourite? 

I voted for badmephisto because his tutorials are incredibly helpful. I learned originally learned how to solve a 3x3x3 from Thrawst though, so I might have voted for him if your question was more specific.


----------



## JackL (Feb 18, 2012)

:fp I probably should have noticed that.

Thanks, Sahid. You really are terribly helpful.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 18, 2012)

MM&P.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2012)

I just had to go with Badmephisto. His tutorials helped me so much.

Oh yeah, I think you forgot theWestonian.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 18, 2012)

Badmephisto is best.
Thrawst's videos are really good quality, but his tutorials aren't always the greatest.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 18, 2012)

badmephisto. hands down


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2012)

RCD forever


----------



## hcfong (Feb 18, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Badmephisto quit a while ago.


 
He did disappear for a while, but he did go to a competition last year. You need to know his real name though to know, and he's pretty secretive about it I think. But you'll find out if you look hard enough.

O yeah, Badmephisto would be my favourite channel as well. He has by far the best tutorials.

Edit: just checked and think you probably know who he is anyway, as you've been to competitions with him.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 18, 2012)

badmephisto <3


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2012)

what about the westonian? his videos have helped me more then all those guys combined.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 19, 2012)

from the poll. badmephisto.

but overall, definitely qhorin, my teacher of sorts.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 19, 2012)

DavidWoner said:


> RCD forever


 
Thanks for reminding me of him. Such good memories!


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 19, 2012)

I voted badmephisto but my favourites are cyoubx, 5bld and captiancrash44.

Edit: Oh yeah also Zane & Aron.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 19, 2012)

I voted thrawst because his sand thing made my rubiks brand cut 45. Still can't reverse tho


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2012)

aronpm65536 is pretty awesome


----------



## emolover (Feb 19, 2012)

Your right. The epic BLDers are awesome. 

I add aron and zane to mine.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 19, 2012)

badmephisto, hands down

I wish I had one school teacher. And that he was badmephisto. Cuz then I would know everything.


----------



## teller (Feb 19, 2012)

Voted for badmephisto, since he bootstrapped me into the modern age.

The Westonian got me going on OH.

Rowe, Faz, and Erik have always provided me with inspiration on their respective channels.

Honorable mentions to xxoxia and CrazyBadCuber for being the new guys who put out as all the familiar names are pretty much retired.


----------



## Florian (Feb 19, 2012)

Where the **** is IvanMakachev??


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2012)

Kirjava has some really good unlisted tutorials. 
aronpm65536 is pretty awesome
bldr8 has amazing videos
Zane is cool.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Kirjava has some really good unlisted tutorials.
> aronpm65536 is pretty awesome
> bldr8 has amazing videos
> Zane is cool.


 
I would like to see these unlisted tuts. Links?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2012)

Memyselfandpi was the first youtube cuber i watched after dan brown's video. (i know, but i just searched "how to solve a rubik's cube" and it was the top result)
I've been a big fan of MMAP ever since.

Then i saw thrawst's channel, and i like it a lot too.

I don't know why, but i can't seem to like Pestvic's channel.
Not to offend anyone, but i don't find his videos good/entertaining.

IMO


----------



## Skullush (Feb 19, 2012)

Picked badmephisto because he taught me soz much.
I also remember RobH0629 being really helpful, even though his channel isn't 100% cubing (I don't even think he cubes anymore).


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I would like to see these unlisted tuts. Links?


 
yeah same here. i dont know why he would make them unlisted.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2012)

They aren't really tutorials, just more of him explaining his solves and stuff. And they are unlisted because he only wanted a few people to see them.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 19, 2012)

xxoxia ftw..


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

aronpm said:


> They aren't really tutorials, just more of him explaining his solves and stuff. And they are unlisted because he only wanted a few people to see them.


 
fair enough. still would be cool to see them =P


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 19, 2012)

MMAP and fazrulz1 are both awesome. And I thought badmephisto is inactive??


----------



## funymunky (Feb 19, 2012)

I just watched badmephisto's videos on F2L today, and found them very effective. I learned so much more from him than I would've just looking at some algorithms.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 22, 2012)

From the above... Badmephisto


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

The poll is missing a lot of the great channels, but I voted for badmephisto, his tutorials has helped me so much.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> fair enough. still would be cool to see them =P


 
They've been posted around the forum in various places. It's mostly just K4 example solves and fingertrick videos.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2012)

Of those listed, Badmephisto or fazrulz1.

Other favorites are Speedcuber, Speedcuber023, masterofthebass, jammyman3014, rowehess, GDcuber, EricLimeback, nakaji1084, SimonGH3, syuhei222, timspurfan, TheAnonymousCuber, yumu1083, and xkiesterx when he made vids

I haven't logged onto my cubing channel in months though.



JackL said:


> Where's Monkeydude1313? He's pretty dang awesome.


 
Sorry, but he's an *******


----------



## Sillas (Feb 22, 2012)

Which Youtube Channel is best?

Maybe the Badmephisto's channel is more _useful_, because of the tutorials.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 22, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sorry, but he's an *******


May I know why? Just curious. anyway, of those listed, I like fazrulz1, Badmephisto and MM&P. Faz is self-explanatory (pure awesomeness), meph's tutorials are among the best on the net, and MM&P likes V-cubes so much that it's funny to watch him.  Oh and he's funny too.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Crazybadcuber


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 22, 2012)

Simon Westlunds channel is very good.


----------



## cubeflip (Feb 22, 2012)

I think thebackflipmaster's channel is very cool


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 22, 2012)

I said PestVic, but only because he didn't have any votes. lol. MMAP, Pentacubers, pestvic, and thrawst are all equal IMHO - they are just different.
I personally like my channel though


----------



## AndreiNistal (Feb 26, 2012)

I like convinsa.. She has lots of unboxings and reviews.. Her vids are the best


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, how long ago was this thread posted because redkb and crazybadcuber's are the best cubers on youtube by far. Thrawst and Robh0629 (even though his channel was dedicated to other things as well as cubing) were awesome until they stopped making videos and Camcuber, AL60RI7HMIS7, and Cyoubx are noteworthy cubing channels too


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 28, 2013)

crazybadcuber is the best.. then redKB... Your poll failed at life...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2013)

boohoo poll created a year ago.


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok ok a year ago.. I failed I get it but this is the top 5 cubers on youtube in my opinion. (5- worst, 1- best)

5.MeMyselfandPi
4. Cyoubx
3. Thrawst and RobH0629 tied because they have stopped making videos but were really inspirational to me while they were still active channels
2. Crazybadcuber
1. REDKB!!!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 28, 2013)

I know it's an old poll and thread, but at the moment Antoine Cantin's channel is very good.

Btw good luck in 2x2 final Antoine.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 28, 2013)

Thrawst brings back memories, I loved his videos. But other than that I don't watch cubing videos.


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

XTownCuber


----------



## elrog (Jul 28, 2013)

REDKB is best. I'd say badmephisto is second. I also like Kirjava's channel though. I always type kijarva and have to go back and fix it...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

crazybadcuber's *videos* are good.
2. MMAP/cyoubx
3. redKB
4. Thrawst
5. Antoine Cantin's channel
6. Dunno, too many


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never even heard of Antoine Cantin. Yeah Thrawst does bring back good memories, but the reason I like redkb best is because I like twisty puzzles as well as speedsolving and his videos are just so good.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2013)

"Best" is so subjective. My cubing channel is best at showing off solves done by a Malaysian university student in Canada.
That being said, I think badmephisto's beginner speedcubing videos are still the most clear and helpful cubing tutorials on YouTube. Eric Limeback's 3BLD tutorial is also really awesome.


----------



## rj (Jul 28, 2013)

MM&P


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thrawst's tip of the week series was great. MMAP, in my opinion, is kind old-fashioned with his videos. That's probably just me. Don't like CBC just because if his attitude. I don't watch a lot of curbing videos.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2013)

cbc is immature
mmap is homophobic
therefore i am best youtube cuber

noterly, badmephistos videos were good though


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you ignore his comments, CBC, if not, Cyoubx.
Badmephisto's videos were awesome, PestVic and Thrawst were pretty good at reviews. MMAP is just.... yeah.

Those are just my personal favorites, there are a lot of others e.g. RedKB, CubeOrCubes, Convinsa.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 29, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cbc is immature
> mmap is homophobic
> therefore i am best youtube cuber
> 
> noterly, badmephistos videos were good though



Pretty much this.


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> "Best" is so subjective. My cubing channel is best at showing off solves done by a Malaysian university student in Canada.
> That being said, I think badmephisto's beginner speedcubing videos are still the most clear and helpful cubing tutorials on YouTube. Eric Limeback's 3BLD tutorial is also really awesome.



Why is everyone so obsessed with badmephisto? I haven't watched a single video of his. RobH0629 was my fave Youtuber at first because I learned all cubes 3-6 from him (I learned 7x7 without any tutorial). And I guess what I should have said is that REDKB is my favorite cuber not the best. And like... Er forgot name.. said CBC is kinda rude sometimes but once you get over that he's not so bad at all. I really love his does cube color/ cube size really matter videos as well as the cube versus cube short (not short) documentary. Monkeydude1313's how to get faster at fridrich method tutorials are good so I like his channel too. WOW! There's just so many cubers out there!


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> what about the westonian? his videos have helped me more then all those guys combined.



<33333


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2013)

Cyoubx, cyotheking, Antoine Cantin, Thrawst, and Cubing world come to mind.


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Cyoubx, cyotheking, Antoine Cantin, Thrawst, and Cubing world come to mind.



? Who's cyotheking and Antoine Cantin?


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2013)

cyotheking is Chris Olson, 2x2 WR holder. Antoine Cantin is an all around awesome cuber from Canada who is way too good at OH


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2013)

Antoine's channel is probably my best


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

cyoubx and CBC...I'm too mainstream.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 30, 2013)

Why is everyone hating on CBC


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Why is everyone hating on CBC



csch hes immature


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG I forgot faz..


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> csch hes immature



In what way? I always thought he was mature lol


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 30, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> In what way? I always thought he was mature lol



He makes good videos, but in comments (and implied - irl) he's really stuck up and gets mad really easily. eg. comments

Personally, I like redKB, cyoubx, algorithmist (spelling...), and many others that I probably forgot.


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 30, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> In what way? I always thought he was mature lol



I'm not hating his videos are great and I never really cared about his attitude until people started talking about it


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard that theianography is pretty cool


----------



## Luso (Jul 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cbc is immature
> mmap is homophobic
> therefore i am best youtube cuber
> 
> noterly, badmephistos videos were good though



What's your channel? wanna see your videos..


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 31, 2013)

Luso said:


> What's your channel? wanna see your videos..


Ben's channel - http://www.youtube.com/ben1996123


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 31, 2013)

cyoubix and convinca. i used to like cbc, but his videos are so long and boring.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> In what way? I always thought he was mature lol



Seriously? Heh. Well he's not. I'm not sure whether xxoxia is even more immature but there's a difference between putting on a show and truly being annoying.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 31, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Seriously? Heh. Well he's not. I'm not sure whether xxoxia is even more immature but there's a difference between putting on a show and truly being annoying.



xxoxia's actually funny and doesn't become hostile immediately when you post a comment  



Spoiler



but yea hes sorta immature :3


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 17, 2013)

1.	Redkb – (47k subscribers, 11mln views)
2.	Crazybadcuber – (46k subscribers, 8.5mln views)
3.	MeMyselfAndPi – (38k subscribers, 10.5mln views)
4.	Tony Fisher – (30k subscribers, 24mln views)
5.	Fazrulz1 – (25k subscribers, 24mln views)
6.	Thrawst - (22k subscribers, 9mln views)
7.	Badmephisto – (22k subscribers, 6mln views)
8.	TheMaoiSha – (19k subscribers, 4mln views)
9.	OscarPuzzle – (18k subscribers, 6mln views)
10.	Yu Nakajima (16k subscribers, 30mln views)
11.	Sajwo - (16k subscribers, 2.5mln views)
12.	Monkeydude1313 - (10k subscribers, 2.25mln views)

I made a list of top12 most famous cubing channels. If you find something, please add it one the list


----------



## rj (Dec 17, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> 1. Redkb – (47k subscribers, 11mln views)
> 2. Crazybadcuber – (46k subscribers, 8.5mln views)
> 3. MeMyselfAndPi – (38k subscribers, 10.5mln views)
> 4. Tony Fisher – (30k subscribers, 24mln views)
> ...



Nice. I wanna be there someday.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy Bad Cuber

From watching his videos I brought many cuboids like 4x4x6, 3x4x5, 2x3x4, etc and emulating others (ie 3x3x8, 2x2x8, 2x2x6, 1x2x3, 1x2x5, 1x4x5) on cubes I already own.

NOTE: You can emulate a 1x2x5 on a 3x3x5.

Dan Brown

I learned to solve 4x4 by his method (but choose not to use his method for the last layer though)


----------



## cubizh (Dec 18, 2013)

It all depends on the criteria people judge what a good channel is.
For me, and from a speedsolving point of view, I prefer to credit video channels that provide valuable content in an educational level, helping improve others to get better at certain aspects of the sport, giving good advice based on proven experience and solid techniques, avoiding the caveats of bad habits and misinformation. Overall, I think CUBING WORLD has been pretty good at doing that, and its a channel that should deserve more attention and credit, specially if they can keep the most experienced content providers.
The channels that provide puzzle unboxings/reviews and general cubing chat topics are also important to provide information about what new hardware is out there and see what people are talking about. They are more popular as they produce more regular content, but they should be considered secondary in this respect, in my view.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 18, 2013)

Cubing World.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2013)

Pogobat!

Numbers don't lie. 270k subs!


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 21, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pogobat!
> 
> Numbers don't lie. 270k subs!



But Dan's channel isn't a _cubing_ youtube channel, per se. You have to browse about 4 pages of his random videos until you find anything about cubing! So it can't really feature in a poll for the best cubing youtube channel. It's a good channel though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> But Dan's channel isn't a _cubing_ youtube channel, per se. You have to browse about 4 pages of his random videos until you find anything about cubing! So it can't really feature in a poll for the best cubing youtube channel. It's a good channel though.



I know.

Have you tried searching pogobat? Lots of the videos on the 1st page are cubing related. Just sayin'.

It's kinda sad to think how many people probably watch his 3x3 tutorial and then go ahead and try to learn anything else from his related cubing videos.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (May 28, 2014)

i say the westonian is the best


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 28, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> i say the westonian is the best



no mine is the best


----------



## newtonbase (May 29, 2014)

I owe a lot to Bad Mephisto so he's easily my favourite but a special mention to Convinsa. I love that she's so far from the stereotypical cuber.


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

JRCuber.


----------

